# All reptiles gone but 1



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi all,
due to personal problems i had to sell allmy reptiles apart from my yellowbelly royal because his tank was mounted into the wall and the fish stayed aswell because of the same reason. but im ok dont worry for me ive allready done all of that and i came out fine. :2thumb:


----------



## Komodo king (Aug 24, 2010)

why did you have to sell most of them? :L


----------

